# Play Snake in OS X's Terminal



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 11, 2011)

In an OS X Terminal, type 
	
	



```
emacs
```
. Once you have emacs up, hold 
	
	



```
esc + x
```
. Now type 
	
	



```
snake
```
.

I like this version of Snake. I would like to play this on a FreeBSD system. The ports do not have anything as nice as this version of Snake. How can I get this for FreeBSD!?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 11, 2011)

emacs is in the ports. look under editors.


----------

